# Tesla Model 3 Deliveries Level Out



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

Another flat month of Tesla Model 3 deliveries is a bad sign.

https://www.torquenews.com/1083/tesla-model-3-deliveries-level-out-production-woes-continue


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Flat month
That is after taking 1/4 of the month out for changes to the line
So production actually went up by 30%


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Deliveries, not production !


> Tesla has been delivering Model 3 cars to U.S. customers at an average rate of about 900 per week since February. Despite Tesla's frequent updates about Model 3 production, nothing done has changed the flow of cars to customers,...... 3.


 Why only 900/week in March ?
But even with only 3 production weeks in April, and assuming they were stuck at the March production rate of 2000/week,.. there should have been plenty of capacity to deliver more than 3875 in April ?


----------



## Wingsinger (Jul 10, 2014)

Bloomberg has Model 3 VIN tracker that does a pretty good job of tracking production rates.
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2018-tesla-tracker/
As of May 3rd the production rate was estimated at 2,050/wk. (before the 1 week shutdown). Each shutdown to tweak the assembly line speed ultimately helps speed things up.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Wingsinger said:


> ?...
> As of May 3rd the production rate was estimated at 2,050/wk. (before the 1 week shutdown).


 I thought the shutdown was in April ?


----------

